# G0275 Deleted...?



## Robbin109 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just saw in Encoder that G0275 is deleted as o 01/1/2014. 

The 2014 Updates for Cardiology thru the AAPC did not mention anything about this code being deleted. 

Does anyone have any information?

Thank You!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 9, 2014)

Robbin109 said:


> I just saw in Encoder that G0275 is deleted as o 01/1/2014.
> 
> The 2014 Updates for Cardiology thru the AAPC did not mention anything about this code being deleted.
> 
> ...



Robbin,
 I have just read that G0275 has been deleted starting Jan 1 2014 in a supercoder article.
Christina Neighbors has the article there and is saying that if we have medical necessity to use the 75625 code instead. I guess guidance on a replacement has not be stated yet. So maybe the experts are going to come out with some sort of guidance.


----------



## GBielskis (Jan 16, 2014)

*G0275*

I also was not aware of the G0275 HCPCS code deleted for 2014.  I also had not seen any information regarding this from CMS, although it is listed as a deleted HCPCS code as of 010114.
Because of the delay of the HCPCS books for 2014, which are supposed to be sent end of January, I don't feel we have a good reference or information regarding this change.

G0278 was not on the list of HCPCS deletions.


----------



## Robbin109 (Mar 5, 2014)

...So if a heart cath is performed then:

"the catheter was pulled back to the mid descending abdominal aorta where an abdominal aortic angiography to nonselectively image the renal arteries was performed. Both renals appears to be patent."

Would this be billed with 75625 or considerd inclusive to cath now?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 5, 2014)

Robbin109 said:


> ...So if a heart cath is performed then:
> 
> "the catheter was pulled back to the mid descending abdominal aorta where an abdominal aortic angiography to nonselectively image the renal arteries was performed. Both renals appears to be patent."
> 
> Would this be billed with 75625 or considerd inclusive to cath now?



The imaging aspect is bundled into the closure device, always has been.  So No, you cannot bill 75625 or 75710 for a closure device.  
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 6, 2014)

Robbin109 said:


> ...So if a heart cath is performed then:
> 
> "the catheter was pulled back to the mid descending abdominal aorta where an abdominal aortic angiography to nonselectively image the renal arteries was performed. Both renals appears to be patent."
> 
> Would this be billed with 75625 or considerd inclusive to cath now?



Well Robin I tried that. But it was denied, the renals were normal and I didnt have a dx. You think about it. 75625 is aorta and so I think we really need a dx of the aorta like 440.0 etc.I used the hypertension code but as I said denied. I am not really sure what we are suppose to use for the nonselective renals anymore. lol


----------



## Robbin109 (Mar 6, 2014)

Theresa,

Yeah, it seems the renals will just be inclusive unless they actually do an abd aortagram as well..


----------

